# Boots creasing under top strap



## WigMar (Mar 17, 2019)

I've had that in the past, before I sized my boots down from 13 to 11.5. Perhaps the boot is on the larger size range for the bindings. This happened pretty badly with my Union Force. Never really had a problem with it other than the look of it though. I had extra space around my toes I guess.


----------



## Gouldy (Jan 13, 2020)

Maybe as I got it a bit in the rentals as well, but thought it was done to the rentals not being up to scratch.

On the boot size, they are US 12's, tried the next size down and they were too tight (toes still uncomfortably tight against the front of the boot when crouched).The bindings are L/XL and opened up with the toe strap in its longer of the the two settings (Rome Targas btw). 

Any ideas on how to solve? I thought maybe extending the toe strap so the strap comes all the way down that side almost to the base, helps a bit but then concerned about the toe strap not being centre across the boot at all :S


----------



## lab49232 (Sep 13, 2011)

Gouldy said:


> I am getting some creasing on my boots when they are put under any kind of pressure from the toe straps. Any ideas what might be causing this? Its not causing any pain but cant imagine it is good for the boots?
> 
> Thanks
> View attachment 152472


You're WAY paranoid. Not going to hurt your boots in the slightest. Go ride your gear instead of staring at it


----------



## Radialhead (Jan 3, 2018)

It looks like you're cranking the toe strap down too much to cover for poorly-fitting boots.


----------



## ctoma (Aug 9, 2011)

Radialhead said:


> It looks like you're cranking the toe strap down too much to cover for poorly-fitting boots.


I was thinking the same...


----------



## Gouldy (Jan 13, 2020)

Radialhead said:


> It looks like you're cranking the toe strap down too much to cover for poorly-fitting boots.


I thought was the case on the rentals, but you can push the strap through the ratchet by hand, the very next ratchet and they begin to crease with virtually no tension on the toe strap over the boot :s

But hey, if it don't hurt, will go with it anyway!


----------



## Radialhead (Jan 3, 2018)

Might be worth checking all the sizing info on the shell versus the liners to make sure they match. Even my Burton Motos won't crush that easily & they're soft as sh1t.


----------



## Gouldy (Jan 13, 2020)

Took out the liner to check and they are the same. In doing so though noticed there is a permanent crease on the inside of the outer boot. Looks like I may have damaged the boot outer last season cranking them too hard in some ill fitting bindings :s 

Oh well, never mind will just live with it until my next pair!


----------

